# i've got an appointment with Mike but is there any point?



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

I've managed to get an appointment with Mike in a couple of months time but am wondering if there is any point in going.I tried the tapes about 6months ago, followed them exactly to the letter, tried to think positive, keep an open mind etc etc and have found they made NO difference whatsoever to my pain and anxiety.I am assuming that Mike will have a similar approach as the tapes in one to one sessions but if the tapes don't work, I believe it's unlikely that one on one will work either.What do you think?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

some people do better in one-to-one and some people do better with tapes.tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

First, I believe that you are privileged to be able to see Mike.Second, I believe that it might be helpful for you if you don't decide that seeing him isn't going to work before you actually see him.Often there are perspectives that we miss, due to our own shortsightedness... and I am a prime example of someone who used to do that.... So what I am saying to you... is to give Mike the benefit of the doubt. You may be pleasantly surprised....







Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ashamed, some people try the tapes twice and on the second attempt get better also, were all indivdual and have indivdual reasons. Most of course don't need to but some do.I do have to say here that I find it odd the tapes had no impact on you at all, nothing?I would certainly let him know that right from the get go though, maybe even before you see him to discuss this.How did you feel when you did them?I do think you should really work with him and give it a try, don't let it be self defeating before it happens and that is his speciality and I bet he can help you in person. I would say odds are he will be able too. Perhaps with some tailoring can help also for you and him being able to put you in trance. He is always moving forward with refining as well and at the same time using what he knows can work and has worked on thousamds of his clients. I talk to him quite often and he is a super nice, very caring individual and is an expert on all this, and he has helped me, without hypnosis but even just talking. I don't think you can lose really except the help he might be able to provide to make you feel better.I am sure he will also take it into consideration, if he can or can't as well.You know my vote.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

I think you are lucky! Personal sessions are great, as long as the therapist knows what he is doing. It doesn't matter if you see a therapist in an office if he does not understand IBS! The protocol Mike has developed is specific for IBS and the tapes do work. I did them twice before I felt any improvement. In an office situation Mike will be able to address your specific needs and concerns. I'm sure Mike does not just recite the tapes in an office visit.







Relax and enjoy!AZ


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Ashamed,No need to beat yourself up!!! I'm a certified hypnotherapist, also working with IBS clients ( was a previous adult IBS sufferer myself ). The tapes that Mike provides are what we call "progressive relaxation inductions" and while this sort induction works for the majority, it doesn't work for all. It may be that you're analytical in nature? A person who questions, such as an engineer or in sales. Maybe you're a "type 1 personallity"? We don't know, but a hypnotherapist in a one-to-one setting in a pre-interview, should be able to determine this. And, a qualified hypnotherapist will change his induction accordingly - and there's many out there. So keep your appointment with Mike and just believe in yourself that you are going to get better.Keep negative thoughts out and replace with positive dialogue ( to yourself ). Let us know how your session went.Best in HealthChris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

o one tecxhnique might work for some and another for others and an hypnotherapist might be able to tell?tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,The pre-interview talk is very important as it helps to dispell some of the misconceptions surrounding hypnosis and from a therapist point of view, it gives you an idea into the personality of your client. Fidgety, nervousness and other symptoms along with the type of job the client has, paints a good picture on the type of induction needed. A type A personality is served better with a rapid or instant induction. A progressive relaxation induction will be a waste of time - normally. The more qualified and astute the therapist is, the better he can "read" his client. Body language speaks volumes!


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,The pre-talk is very important as it helps to dispell some of the misconceptions surrounding hypnosis and from a therapist point of view, it gives you an idea into the personality of your client. Fidgety, nervousness and other symptoms along with the type of job the client has, paints a good picture on the type of induction needed. A type A personality is served better with a rapid or instant induction. A progressive relaxation induction will be a waste of time - normally. The more qualified and astute the therapist is, the better he can "read" his client. Body language speaks volumes!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks, chris. I wasn't being critical, just trying to clarify.tom


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I am thinking of buyiing the Hypno-tapes that mike has can people say if they have worked or not?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ganas,Read this thread from others here who have used them.They work for the majority of people who try them. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000017


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,Never took your reply as critical. My purpose in joining this B.B. was to promote hypnosis and clarify the misconceptions out there. There's a lot of "mis-information" being provided by people that either have a commercial interest in certain products are just aren't what the B.B. members think they are.For me it's quite simple, I believe in hypnosis, which is only a belief in one-self. Now granted, I "assume" alot and I appreciate a qualified health practioner like yourself to ask questions. I am not a psychologist (like you), a M.D. or clinical researcher... but what I offer is from a hypnotherapist's point of view (although I do have a clinical background).Any time you need clarification, please ask.Thanks


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'm sure that eric and Dr. Bolen and Jeff appreciate your comments here. I think they are houghtful and caring.tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Chris, I also appreciate your comments here. I am a type 'A' personality... and am wondering if the reason Mike's tapes (CD's) work for me is because I have previous experience with biofeedback? I also think that a willingness to participate and a definite wanting to get better play a very important role?Looking for yours and Tom's thoughts in this area.Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Evie,You got it right. Expect it.....and it happens.....believe in it.........and it will happen.ChrisRemember: As you think, so shall you be. Or as my business card says: Achieving what your mind perceives.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Evie, In general, people benefit from treatment of any kind when they are ready to let themselves benefit.tom


----------

